# Bio-Spira



## BlackPoker (Aug 12, 2004)

Topic explans it all. Having a tough time finding it!
Thanks


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

I think Pet Solutions has it.


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

You'll have to call around at your LFSs, because it has to be kept in a refrigerator. My LFS had some, but it wasn't in the main area even, it was in the back room and you had to ask for it.


----------



## BlackPoker (Aug 12, 2004)

thank you guys, found it at my LFS in the back room in the fridge. I have sorta of a new question, I first used cycle for the three first days and added around 50 feeders in my tank, which then I added Bio-Spira. the tank is really clouding up how long from here can I expect it to clear up and when can I put fish in??
Thanks again


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Just keep testing your tank water, and when ammonia and nitrites are zero, do a water change and put in your fishies.


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

We just used pira to cycle the tanks at work.....did not work. Its been 3 weeks and following instructions to the T we still have Amm. readings....the tanks that didnt recieve any and we just waited to put fish in cycled without a hitch. Not trying to bash just forewarn....


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Scolopendra said:


> We just used pira to cycle the tanks at work.....did not work. Its been 3 weeks and following instructions to the T we still have Amm. readings....the tanks that didnt recieve any and we just waited to put fish in cycled without a hitch. Not trying to bash just forewarn....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suprised to hear it didn't work, I have used it twice with remarkable results...

Anyway... seems the original poster got it @ a LFS wich is where I have bought it from myself... You just gotta call around, it is avail.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Here or try this


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

Civic Disobedience said:


> Scolopendra said:
> 
> 
> > We just used pira to cycle the tanks at work.....did not work. Its been 3 weeks and following instructions to the T we still have Amm. readings....the tanks that didnt recieve any and we just waited to put fish in cycled without a hitch. Not trying to bash just forewarn....
> ...


 Ya me too, i have used it with good results...like far faster cycles...but never as advertised. We attempted to cycle our new rack (60+ 20-30 gal fw tanks) as the directions imply (against my opinion). I think it was just a bad batch, maybe shipped carelessly or something along thosse lines. But if definatley helps out big time in most cases.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Here or try this
> [snapback]914918[/snapback]​


Thanks! Was having a hard time finding it, too...


----------

